# Anyone from IBEW #445?



## Baalon (Feb 12, 2014)

Hey guys, I just put in for an inside wireman apprenticeship yesterday with IBEW 445. Just wondering if there's anyone here from that local so I can get to know some people and maybe pick your brain.

Thanks!


----------

